
World Sunlight Map - janektm
http://www.die.net/earth/
======
jerrya
If you use <http://codefromthe70s.org/desktopearth_dl.aspx> you can put
something very similar to this on your Windows desktop as wallpaper -- and it
will update every 3 hours with the latest clouds, just as this does.

~~~
janektm
Looks nice, even nicer. Though one must have Windows installed...

~~~
mooism2
xplanet works on Linux and OSX (maybe Windows too, I dunno), but it doesn't do
clouds afaik.

